# Cabela's



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

I know the kokanee fishing is coming to a end in a few weeks at Strawberry. I just bought a cannon downrigger and would like to try it out. I live about 15 minutes from Cabela's in Lehi. My question is does Cabela's carry anything to catch kokanee's at Strawberry? Dodgers, squids. etc.. I am new to using a downrigger. So I don't know what brand/color of dodger to use, or colors of squids, and maggots. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Kokanee fishing is going to be tough but if you want to give it a go, Cabela's usually has some kokanee gear. Get some pink squids from Rocky Mountain tackle, a silver dodger with pink on it (if you can find one) or a pink herringbone Shasta Tackle dodger. Get some pink gulp maggots and hook one through the "head" with trailer hook on the squid so it flops around behind the hook.

Use Scotty releases and the most limber bendable rod you have. I'd fish near the Strawberry River inlet and hope for the best. But it's going to be tough.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok thanks for the information. I have a release that came with the Cannon Uni-troll 10 manual downrigger. Will that be ok to use?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

4pointmuley said:


> Ok thanks for the information. I have a release that came with the Cannon Uni-troll 10 manual downrigger. Will that be ok to use?


Honestly, no. I have a pile of brand new cannon releases in my garage from the downriggers I've bought over the years. They are junk.

I don't mean to be a debbie downer on you. I love fishing for kokanee as much or more than anyone you'll find on this board. But I packed it in 3 weeks ago for the year. People are still catching some but it is really slow and the fish are starting to turn. It's just the nature of kokanee fishing.

You'll still catch rainbows and cutts on the squids though so don't not go because I'm telling you it will be hard to catch kokes.

I can get you out next year and really show you how to put your gear to work for kokanee, if you want. But if you want to squeak out the last couple of the season, it's going to take a lot of trolling and a lot of luck.

The snaggers are out in force right now because the fish have quit eating. If you want to jig for them with buzz bombs or etc, you can. But, it's illegal to keep a snagged fish and they are no good to eat when they are red. Plus you probably kill a fish that has survived for 4 years to spawn right before he does his thing. I'd rather have the babies than snag him.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok thanks Dodger.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

No problem. Let me know if you want a crash course on riggers next year.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the offer. I really appreciate it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

The 1, 2 and 3 year old kokes are still out there... but yea, for the most part Koke fishing is done for the year. I would recommend in running up with the family and walking out to the fish trap. Its pretty interesting to see the sorted kokanee swimming in the pens.


-DallanC


----------



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

4pointmuley said:


> Ok thanks for the information. I have a release that came with the Cannon Uni-troll 10 manual downrigger. Will that be ok to use?


 You will be lucky if you get a Koke at the berry this time of year

do Like dodger said use the big scotty release at takes some time to get use to them but you will never use any thing else

you need a good rod so you can see the bite then pull out of the release I din't like the fish to pull the line out of the release.
You can catch cuts and rainbows on the same stuff that work for kokes 
but this time of year I like a yellow flat fish down about 25 feet, in oct a rainbow pro troll koke killer worked last year with a worm on each hook. you can buy them at your store.
watch this you tube about fishing for Kokes on 
Flaming Gorge Reservoir










you will see how long his release line is.

http://efishnsea.blogspot.com/2013/08/strawberry-resevoir.html


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> The 1, 2 and 3 year old kokes are still out there... but yea, for the most part Koke fishing is done for the year. I would recommend in running up with the family and walking out to the fish trap. Its pretty interesting to see the sorted kokanee swimming in the pens.
> 
> -DallanC


Let's see, anchovies, micros, and next year's fish. I'll wait. ;-)

The fish trap is pretty cool to see. It makes you want to keep a few fish out of there next year!


----------

